# Oil and Ratings...



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

OK here is my question...

I have a MF 25 that we drained due to MASS oil and water mix... The manual says 10W30 OIL we found Hydrolic oil that says it is for this use but it is rated 80W??? I know there is a difference in Oil ratings and Hydr ratings...this says it is for M1143/m1145..... Any thoughts on this... We got the old girl to fire and she PURRS... so changing all fluids putting in filters etc....But it takes 5GALLONS in the trans/Hydr system... PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have any Massey Ferguson dealers in your area? If so, I'd buy the oil from them to be sure you are getting what you need. Once you have the OEM oil, you can see what specification it is (should say on the bottle) and buy oil that meets that spec down the road from another vendor if you desire. I personally buy OEM oil for the hydraulic/transmission systems on my tractors for the peace of mind it gives. I know for a fact that the oil won't damage the torque amplifier clutches in my tractors, and that it meets all the specs necessary. Not all "universal" oils can do that. You are only buying 5 gallons, so the price shouldn't be that bad. My 1066 takes about 20-25 gallons to fill the transmission just for comparison.


----------



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

My hubby FINALLY got the info we needed... MF has their own oil brand but the rating is the same as many others we found out what numbers to look for and that tells you if it covers the tractor you need to use it in... So all is good... but now we have to buy a PTO out shaft we found the one in it is sheared off at the connector gear... UGH poor Fifi was not taken good care of!!!!! But we found the parts and places to get most of what we need so soon as we can afford it she will be getting all the goodies and be back up and running...


----------

